# In Memory of Austin Boy



## Forever Austin (Jul 14, 2005)

I've been reading over the threads in this link and I really have to say that it's been good to read these. It's really helped me to deal with the loss of one of the cold-nosed members of our little household.

I have to say that idea of getting a dog--especially one that would be in the house a lot--was my wife's idea. I wasn't just real thrilled at the deal in the beginning, but I got a pool table out of the deal and she got the dog she always wanted--so I was happy for her in that respect. It's something how an animal can grow on you and become a part of your life over five years. I already miss the little things like the greeting when we came home, the morning greeting and pottying outside routine, seeing my son play with the dog and throw sticks for him, the 'built in' smartness that Goldens have--I will miss all these things. In another respect I am glad that Austin won't have to suffer through hip problems and arthritis later in life; this was pretty apparent that this was coming up for him and I'm glad that he won't have to suffer through it.

I will miss him and he will always have a special place in my heart. Austin showed me all the good things that a dog can be and more. I guess he REALLY taught me how someone can learn how to love a pet. Maybe I never really loved a pet until now. After reading all of the other posts, I was compelled to write this out in memory of our beloved Austin boy; it's the least I could do for my old friend and typing this out really kind of helped deal with the loss some more. 

I look forward to seeing him again someday. Hopefully that is a ways into the future but nonetheless when that day does come, I look forward to another game of fetch up there in heaven.


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sounds like Austin was a fantastic dog!  I am glad that reading the posts here helped with your grief in some measure. Please convey my condolences to your wife. God bless.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

It is never easy to lose a family member like Austin.You have to remember the good times,the fun of learning together each others soul.Austin will always have a place in your heart.The empty feeling becomes less acute with time,but never completely becomes full.

We have had many dogs,mostly Goldens, and it is in their memory that we continue to adopt rescued Goldens.This helps to fill the gaping hole in our hearts,not as a replacement,but as a new family member to love and learn from.
We have gotten great solace from the poem,The Rainbow Bridge.We have read it at the memorial service for our furbabies and we believe it to be true.
I can only express my condolences for your loss and urge you to adopt a Golden from a rescue group.
The link below is for the poem,The Rainbow Bridge.
http://www.petloss.com/poems/maingrp/rainbowb.htm

All the best,
Shane
You must BELIEVE !!


----------



## Forever Austin (Jul 14, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your replies and well wishes. It felt really good to write that share a little bit of Austin boy with the world. He was our first dog and our first Golden and he will always have a special place in our hearts.

I did want to share a couple of photos with the forum. I'm glad this website exists to do this and to read other posts as it definitely did help to comfort us.

Rest in peace Austin boy . . .


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Austin was certainly a beautiful boy, I know how you feel, they are a great loss, I lost Jessie 11 months ago... I will never forget the joy he brought into our lives.... kind regards Hudson and Asha's Mum


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Austin was a very handsome boy. Those are wonderful photos. Thank you for sharing them, and him, with us.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for these pictures. Austin was a georgeous dog.
joe


----------



## Forever Austin (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello Forum,

I felt it necessary to check back in and do some more sharing. Austin was such a wonderful dog and was just such a part of our family that we just couldn't get another golden ... just not right now. Whenever I see a picture of a golden even now it just brings him right back and the loss is still felt. But I imagine someday soon within a year or so we will probably get a rescue golden.

Whenever we do, that dog will have a little sister already in house. As I noted my wife always wanted the golden; I have always wanted a dog too--except it's not a golden. I have always wanted an English Bulldog and the void that Austin left made me finally act on that. In terms of smartness though it isn't even close. Say for the point of illustration if a golden was a 150w light bulb--a bulldog would be a 40w bulb . . . but regardless I just had to share a pic of our new little lady of the house:










Bulldogs definitely aren't as smart as goldens are but she sure does have a cute little personality to her.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

She is sssssooooooooooooooo cute!!!!

This is the kind of dog my daughter wants to get! 

What is her name and how old is she?

You'll have to do a lot of reading and hopefully join a forum for bulldogs because they need to be raised differently from the Goldens. Their health issues are much different and they can be very stubborn. Just don't forget us here as we'd LOVE to hear how your family is doing!!!!!

Hopefully the 40W will become at least a 100W bulb. You are the inventor that will teach and guide you baby to greatness.

You do Austin's memory proud to take on the responsibility of another furbaby. Good Luck and many happy years of doggy kisses and tummy rubs!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Congratulations on the new member of your family.She sure is cute.May she have a long and happy life.
Shane


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Please don't be a stranger! We'd love to hear stories on the new puppy!


----------



## Forever Austin (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello again! In that picture she was exactly 2 months old and weighed about 12 pounds. As I am a huge Dallas Cowboys fan, I had reserved the name of "Landry" for the future said bulldog--so her name is Landry. Bulldogs are a funny lot; they have about half the smarts of a Golden yet they cost 3 times what a Golden does--so you tell me what the better value is. She has been a fun little dog so far--but my God she is a lazy little outfit. She has a very nice little personality to her and she is really sweet. I do wish Austin were still her so he could play with her; he would've loved to have a little sister to play with in the house. Bulldogs do have a lot of issues and she is a stubborn little rascal, but I am glad we got her.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

There's nothing better than a fur baby to help heal any wound. I'm so glad you have Landry. Each dog is unique so the challenges change.

I'm glad you popped in to keep us informed. Don't be a stranger. A fur baby is, after all, a treasure, no matter what the breed. Since #1 daughter wants a bulldog I'd like to hear all about them and their funny antics.

Enjoy your new baby............remember your past baby and keep your new friends close!

Hugs,


----------



## Forever Austin (Jul 14, 2005)

Greetings once again forum; just thinking about ol Austin boy today and what a dang good dog he was. RIP Austin boy!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss of Austin. I've noticed it was 7 years ago. I hope today you could remember Austin boy with a big smile on your face.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Austin*

I am so very sorry to read about Austin.


----------

